# MacBook Pro 13" - Erfahrungsberichte gesucht!



## Ob4ru|3r (6. September 2009)

Schönen guten Tag auch, liebes Forum. Ich benötige einmal den Rat von Käufern oben genannten Produktes, des MacBook Pro in der 13-Zoll-Version, genauer dieses Modell hier: Konfigurieren - Apple Store (Deutschland)


Der Hintergrund ist simpel: Bisher nutze ich für's Studium ein Netbook der Marke Asus, einen Eee PC in schwarz mit Intel Atom drin, und um ehrlich zu sein: Mir ist das Ding zu lahm, und auf Dauer ist das Display doch arg klein, wird daher wohl bei Ebay vertickt :/

Ich hatte mir ursprünglich aufgrund der kompakten Bauweise extra für's Studium ein Netbook angeschafft, aber im Nachhinein ist es eine Ecke "zu" kompakt für mich, hab daher mal etwas nachgemessen, und ein 13" großes Notebook würde wohl noch so ebend bequem in meine Tasche passen (15,4" würde schon eng werden, aber wäre nicht unmöglich, halt mal ein Buch zu Hause lassen ...), daher habe ich mich mal u.a. im lokalen Saturn umgeschaut und bin in der "Apple-Ecke" gelandet, wo mich auch ein Mitarbeiter im Apple-Shirt hinsichtlich des MacBook Pro etwas "bearbeitet" hat. 

Nunja, für gewöhnlich halte ich von Macs eher wenig, in erster Linie, da ich Zocker bin, und ich mir meine PCs gerne selber zusammenbaue, und für das, was mein PC wohl in einer "Mac-Fassung" im Mac Pro kosten würde will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen ..... aber es geht hier primär um ein "Arbeits-Notebook", Spiele lenken im Hörsaal doch eher ab, zur Not reicht halt ein Emulator mit alten Klassikern ^^ Außerdem nutze ich seit ~2 Monaten ein 3GS als Handy, und bin auf den Geschmack gekommen, zumal T-Mobile bald Tethering per Vertragsoption ermöglicht, und ein MacBook perfekt passen würde, da einige Dienste nur mit einem Mac funktionieren ..... aber ich schweife ab, btt 


Tatsächlich habe ich mich etwas verguckt in das MB Pro, ich suche daher nun Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten, die es bereits besitzen:

- Wie siehts mit der Batterielaufzeit aus ? Auf der Website werden 7 Stunden versprochen, wenn man nur surft etc. ...

- Festplattengeschwindigkeit ? Für mich persönlich sind allzu lange Zugriffszeiten unerträglich, ich überlege daher schon, die SSD-Option im Online-Shop wahrzunehmen ...

- Geschwindigkeit: Verbaut sind ja ein 2,53 Ghz C2D, 4GB RAM, GeForce 9400, für Office etc. also fix genug, aber wie siehts da mit der Apple-Software aus ? Da im Studium wohl übernächstes Semester auch CAD ansteht befürchte ich, dass es für "gelegentliche Arbeiten" zu lahm sein könnte, und das nicht genug entsprechende Software vorhanden ist ...

- Wie "kommt ihr damit klar" ? Wäre schließlich mein erster Mac, zwar soll der Umstieg für erfahrene Windows/Linux-Nutzer nicht so schwer sein, aber trotzdem: ist halt ein anderes OS 

- "Sinnvolle" Alternativen ?! Bin für Vorschläge offen, Preis ist relativ egal (naja, wer schon nen Mac in Betracht zieht .... xD), so lange es nicht in "Kleinwagen-Regionen" abdriftet 



Im Vorfeld danke für alle Antworten


----------



## midnight (6. September 2009)

Also ich bin begeistert vom neuen 13er. Ich habs zwar nicht selbst, aber egal. Der Akku hält schon sehr lang, wer ein bisschen spart, der schafft auf jeden Fall 6h. Die Festplatte ist (finde ich) schnell genug. Wenn du eine SSD willst, dann kauf dir so eine... der Apple-Store ist sauteuer. Die CPU ist auf jeden Fall schnell genug, die reich in jedem Fall.
Mit dem Mac kommt man eigentlich gut klar. Man muss sich halt etwas umgewöhnen, aber das ist ja normal. Das Tastaturlayout ist manchmal fies. Wer ein @ schreiben möchte und alt+q drückt schließt das Programm 

Als Alternative kann ich das Acer Timeline empfehlen. Der Akku hält auch sehr lange und das Design ist auch nicht übel.
so far


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ich bin begeistert vom neuen 13er. Ich habs zwar nicht selbst, aber egal. Der Akku hält schon sehr lang, wer ein bisschen spart, der schafft auf jeden Fall 6h. Die Festplatte ist (finde ich) schnell genug. Wenn du eine SSD willst, dann kauf dir so eine... der Apple-Store ist sauteuer. Die CPU ist auf jeden Fall schnell genug, die reich in jedem Fall.
> Mit dem Mac kommt man eigentlich gut klar. Man muss sich halt etwas umgewöhnen, aber das ist ja normal. Das Tastaturlayout ist manchmal fies. Wer ein @ schreiben möchte und alt+q drückt schließt das Programm
> 
> Als Alternative kann ich das Acer Timeline empfehlen. Der Akku hält auch sehr lange und das Design ist auch nicht übel.
> so far


Hmmm .... ich tendiere trotzdem eher zur SSD, zumal bei mir das Notebook ziemlich was auszuhalten hätte, da ich doch sehr aktive bin und etwas "unvorsichtig" mit meiner Tasche umgehe ....... mich würd nur mal interessieren, was für ein Modell die da rein setzen, auf deren Seite steht dazu nichts, ideal wären natürlich Modelle von Samsung, die haben im Gegensatz zu den Laufwerken von Intel auch vernünftige Schreibgeschwindigkeiten


----------



## Dennisth (8. September 2009)

Hallo,

also wir haben auch ein tolles Mac "Netbook". Ich mein ok wer Apple mag für den ist das sicher was aber zum richtigen arbeiten taugen die leider nichts. Für Foto/Videobearbeitung sind Apple was feines aber da Apple ja x86 bzw. "normale" CPUs von Intel verbaut, sind die meisten Laptops bzw. Desktop-PCs um einiges schneller.

Bleibt noch das OS. Nun mal davon abgesehen, dass die Maus keinen "Rechtsklick" hat (Strg + Klick ist das bei Apple) läuft es genauso stabil wie Windows ohne Programme. Musst halt selber wissen, ob du das "Dock" und die Leiste oben magst.

Zum Thema akku: bei uns hält der 4 Stunden durch beim "normalen" officebetrieb.

Da du ja auch mit CAD Arbeiten wirst würde ich dir eh zu einem windows Laptop raten. Da laufen alle CAD Programme drauf. Für Mac/Linux gibts leider nicht so viele.

Hier mal ein paar Notebooks: 13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Um nochmal auf die Leistung des Macs zurückzukommen. der C2D ist bei mac meist eine langsame version mit weniger cache. Die 4 GB RAM sind heute standart also ist es ok. Die Mobile 9400 ist super wenn man Tetris in 3D spielt aber für CAD oder sonstige Rechenintensive Anwendungen kannst du es vergessen.

Ich nutze dieses Notebook: ASUS G71GX-7S022K (90NVZA2P4BEB4KAC451) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gibt eine Tasche + Maus + Anno 1404 dazu (kostenlos). Hat aber "nur" eine Akkulaufzeit von 2-3 Stunden im Officebetrieb. Dafür sind CPU und Grafikkarte (dank CUDA) für CAD und andere technische Programme sehr gut gerüstet.

Bei fragen einfach fragen.

btw. Ich glaube als student gibts über MSDNAA doch garkein Office for mac oder? Wenn nicht wirds sehr teuer.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## midnight (9. September 2009)

Bist du des Wahnsinns? Das Ding wiegt bald 4kg, das will doch keiner mit sich rumtragen.

OSX ist einfach (finde ich) vollkommener als Windows. Alle Programme die du für die "normalen" Aufgaben brauchst sind einfach schon da. Und sie funktionieren prima. 
Den Rechtsklick brauchst du ja (zumindest unter osx) nicht unbedingt. OSX funktioniert halt ein wenig anders, daran musst du dich gewöhnen.

Und das ihr immer glaubt, dass man für CAD eine Grafikkarte bräuchte -.- Das ist quark. Wenn brauchst du sowas vom Kaliber Quadro/FireGL...

Über MSDN-AA gibt ein gar kein Office. Das musst du immer kaufen. Du kriegst halt "das wahre Office" recht günstig. Mehr aber auch nicht.

so far


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. September 2009)

Kurz zum Office: Man kann die Office-Apfelsoftware beim MacBook Pro direkt vorinstalliert mitbestellen für 60€  Außerdem hab ich hier auch irgendwo noch 'n MS OFfice rumfliegen von 2003, hab irgendwo gelesen, dass soll auch installiert gehen .... naja, wayne.

@ "Arbeitsleistung": CAD darauf wird kein Dauerthema sein, ist für gelegentliches "mitarbeiten" im Hörsaal gedacht, wirklich dran gearbeitet würde - natürlich - zu Hause, mit richtiger Rechenpower auf dem Spiele-PC, primär dient das Gerät nachher für Surfen & Office, und halt für verschiedene, gelegentliche Arbeiten ..... mit 2,53 Ghz / 4 GB RAM müsste es "eigentlich" reichen, notfalls: Wie gesagt, im Extremfall würde auch die 15,4"-Variante noch gehen, zwar wieder fast schon zu groß, aber dann gibts im MB Pro einen 3,06 Ghz Prozzi mit 9400/9600 GT/512MB Combo-Karte .....


Hach ja, Entscheidungen ..... *Hilfe*


Wo ich mir wirklich Sorgen mache ist eh eher die Softwareseite, ich hab keinen Plan, was es für OSX alles an Software (nicht) gibt, der freundliche Apple-Verkäufer im Saturn hat zwar viel erzählt, was es ordentlich Software dafür gibt, auch CAD, aber naja ...... bin wohl zu sehr von der Auswahl bei Windows verwöhnt ^^



@ Dennisth: 4 Stunden im Office ?! Wie sieht es aus, wenn man den Bildschirm runter regelt, Bluetooth/WLAN aus ist, etc. ?! Vorne im Hörsaal gibts keine Steckdosen, die sind nur ganz hinten, in'ner Wand, daher wäre mir ein möglichst langer Akku schon wichtig ...


----------



## Kadauz (9. September 2009)

Macs sind was für Leute, die sich mit PCs nicht auskennen oder es nicht wollen (bzw. keine Lust haben) Und diese Lücke lässt sich Apple gut bezahlen.

Wenn du also von PCs eine gewisse Ahnung hast, bist du meines Erachtens mit Win oder Linux besser beraten. Vorallem wenn du eh nur Office und Surfen etc. machen willst.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. September 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Macs sind was für Leute, die sich mit PCs nicht auskennen oder es nicht wollen (bzw. keine Lust haben) Und diese Lücke lässt sich Apple gut bezahlen.
> 
> Wenn du also von PCs eine gewisse Ahnung hast, bist du meines Erachtens mit Win oder Linux besser beraten. Vorallem wenn du eh nur Office und Surfen etc. machen willst.


Und für solche, mit zu viel Geld / erhöhtem Protzbewusstsein, jaja, kenne ich alles ^^



Aber: Ich hab das MacBook Pro mal etwas angetestet, und eigentlich gefällts mir, vor allem das Full-Alu-Case ist imo den Preis schon fast wert, so ein hochwertiges Case habe ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr zwischen den Fingern gehabt (einfach mal das "Unibody-Gehäuse"-Video unter dem großen Bild mit den MacBooks auf der Website hier anschauen Apple - MacBook Pro - Lern die neue MacBook Pro Familie kennen. <3), und da es mir "einfach gefällt", und vergleichbare 13,3 Zoll Geräte ziemlicher Schrott sind (preisunabhängig!) und ziemlich "billig" wirken was Verarbeitung etc. angeht tendiere ich halt - vorurteilsfrei - in Richtung MacBook. Nur auf die verbauten Komponenten sollte man nicht achten, das Iphone wird z.B. mit "schlechterer" Hardware geliefert, als das N97, trotzdem ist letztes schlicht Mist, weil der Touchscreen Dreck ist, und die Software (Symbian >_>) wenig kompfortabel ist, und daher das IPhone imo immer noch das beste Mobilgerät ist, muss man halt mit sich selber ausmachen, wie viel man bereit ist zu zaheln, und was man mag. 


Bei Spielen etc. käm mir so ein Ding nie ins Haus, aber ich rede ich von einem reinen Arbeits/Surf-Gerät, und da ich mit dem iPhone wunderbar zu Recht komme, welches auch OSX als Grundlage hat, sehe ich da kein Problem, hängt auch davon ab, wie gut das Office ist .... müsst ich mir mal 'n MacBook von nem Kommollitonen in der Mathevorlesung krallen ....


----------



## Kadauz (9. September 2009)

Ich bin kein Freund von "geschlossenen" Betriebssystemen, so wie es OSX unweigerlich ist. Sogar geschlossener als Windows. Und das will was heißen. Das kann natürlich auch Vorteile haben (ich hab ja schon die Nutzer, die keine Ahnung haben erwähnt ), da man als User weniger Blödsinn anstellen kann.

Von der Hardware an sich ist Apple natürlich gut, wobei ich die 1 Jahr Garantie für einen sehr schlechten Witz halte. Das ist einfach lächerlich und zeigt wenig Selbstvertrauen seitens Apple.

Ich will hier keinen Glaubenskrieg loslösen, deshalb habe ich mich bei meinen Post nur auf Fakten gestützt und subjektive Eindrücke nicht geschildert.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. September 2009)

Nunja, ich werde einfach die Tage noch mal in nen Saturn stiefeln, und mir das OS und die Programme noch mal näher ansehen ...... notfalls wird Windows parallel drauf gehauen ! (Geht das denn noch ?!) ^^


----------



## STSLeon (11. September 2009)

Sicher geht das, Vista Treiber sind immer mit dabei. Du kannst auch Windows über Bootcamp laufen lassen


----------



## derLordselbst (11. September 2009)

Als begeisterter FAN und Besitzer eines Macbook Airs möchte ich Dich auf einige Besonderheiten hinweisen, die auch für Dein Macbook gelten:

*MS Office 2008 für Mac:*
Wenn Du dich noch an Windows Mellenium erinnerst, das Office 2008 ist der Pendant dazu. Zu keiner PC-Version in Bedienung auch in der Darstellung kompatibel, ein Ressourcenfresser, der die Lüfter heulen lässt. Wenn, dann nutze Bootcamp und erspare Dir den Schrott.

*Tastatur und Verarbeitung:*
Da sind die aktuellen Geräte einfach zu empfehlen. Die Tastaturform mit den freistehenden Tasten ist super angenehm. Das Unibody-Gehäuse hält sogar meine Behandlung aus.

*Akkulaufzeiten:*
Sind wirklich so gut wie beworben. Natürlich nicht, wenn Du Bootcamp einsetzt, dann versagen schnell mal ein paar Energiesparfunktionen. Und auch nur, bis der festeingebaute Akku schwächelt, den Du nicht selbst ohne weiteres wechseln kannst.

*Microfon, Webcam, Echounterdrückung:*
Skypen ohne Kopfhörer? Entfernt lebenden Freunden die Wohnung zeigen? Das funktioniert wunderbar ohne Echo und mit sehr guter Bildqualität.

*SSD*
Lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht gerade im Notebook. Ich habe noch ein Macbook Air der ersten Generation mit 64GB SSD. Die ist bestimmt sehr langsam im Vergleich zu aktuellen Modellen, fühlt sich aber im Zugriff sehr flott an.


*Alternativen:*
Meine Freundin bekommt jetzt von mir ein 14,1 Zoll Acer aus der Timeline-Business-Reihe. Mattes Display, Dual-Core, keine 2 kg, 8 Stunden-AkkuLaufzeit.

Damit erspart sie sich das Gehampel mit zwei Betriebssystemen, der Spass kostet ohne Betriebssystem nur 649,- Euro bei notebooksbilliger.de.

Allerdings ist das Äußere viel uneleganter und der Feinschliff in Bedienung und Design fehlt etwas. 

Ob es taugt, kann ich hoffentlich noch dieses Wochenende posten.


----------



## kenji_91 (12. September 2009)

Ich würde bei dem Kauf auf die late 2009 warten, da die Nvidia IGPs und dedizierte Grafik Probleme bereitet.
Die 8600 sind zum Gespött geworden(das Macbook White von einem Freund ist daran "gestorben") und die 9000er sind laut dem Bericht Nvidia + Macbook = Katastrophe

Und von dem Switch 9600 + 9400 träumen einige auch, weil es nicht so reibungslos geht.

Wie ich gehört habe, will nun Apple auf Ati setzten, deswegen solltest du auf den neuen Zyklus warten.
(Wäre unschön, eine kastrierte 9400 zu haben, die trotzdem noch defekt werden kann.)

Ein anderes interessantes Produkt wäre vllt das Tablet, mit dem zu CAD mit dem Stift betreiben könntest, jedoch sind die Specs immer noch unter Verschluss.


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei dem Kauf auf die late 2009 warten, da die Nvidia IGPs und dedizierte Grafik Probleme bereitet.
> Die 8600 sind zum Gespött geworden(das Macbook White von einem Freund ist daran "gestorben") und die 9000er sind laut dem Bericht Nvidia + Macbook = Katastrophe
> 
> Und von dem Switch 9600 + 9400 träumen einige auch, weil es nicht so reibungslos geht.
> ...



Sag mal wann ist denn mit einem "late 2009" zu rechnen.Ich sitze nämlich auch schon in den Startlöchern um mir das 13" Unibody zu holen für die Meisterschule.
@ Obaruler ich habe schon mal so einen Thread aufgemacht also so ähnlich:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...apple-notebook-welches-und-wie-bestueckt.html


----------

